# Angle head tearing tape



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Im still new to using and angle head to flush the tape when taping.

But I first roll it in with my angle roller. Then I use a 3" angle head and its been tearing the tape. Whats causing that. Not enough mud? to much mud? I have tried a couple things but it still seems to tear the tape.

Any of you have the same problem


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Not enough mud will tear the tape, but I would say it's either blade adjustment or the point needs rounding, run your finger over the point where the blades meet and if it feels sharp try sanding it back.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't push to hard either, I did that as well, Tore tapes when I first use angle head.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Personally, I think your first problem is using a 3" to flush with. Just not enough mud left over to fully fill the bevel in my opinion. Stick with the 2" or 2½" if you have to.

Make sure your mud is the right consistency. If you have to(I do occasionally) add a little mud to the angle with your tube and flush it again.

Make sure not to scrunch up the tape when rolling. See that it is completely stretched out. A little fold in the tape can cause the anglehead to catch it and away it goes.

Remember that an anglehead does not require pressure like a tin flusher. A tin flusher needs constant even pressure to work well whereas an anglehead is a "set it and slide it" operation. After you set it the only pressure required is to hold it up against the wall. When done correctly, you pretty much don't even realize you're holding the pole.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

if you flush with 3" don't forget to prefil your angle head and another trick is to take off 1 spring to cut off the pressure


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Personally, I think your first problem is using a 3" to flush with. Just not enough mud left over to fully fill the bevel in my opinion. Stick with the 2" or 2½" if you have to.
> 
> Make sure your mud is the right consistency. If you have to(I do occasionally) add a little mud to the angle with your tube and flush it again.
> 
> ...


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Another thing to remember is not to let the tapes sit to long before flushing I never do more than a room or one fill of the taper before I roll and flush and even then I'm running.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

A smooth finish said:


> Im still new to using and angle head to flush the tape when taping.
> 
> But I first roll it in with my angle roller. Then I use a 3" angle head and its been tearing the tape. Whats causing that. Not enough mud? to much mud? I have tried a couple things but it still seems to tear the tape.
> 
> Any of you have the same problem


If it's a new head sometimes the point is too sharp, and it will rip the tape like crazy. If that's where the tape is tearing from just dress the point up with a file, but don't get overly aggressive with it.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Roll hard. Flush light. Just let it glide. You do not need much pressure.


----------

